# A Great and Useful Tip for Gorilla Glue Use



## Fred (Oct 14, 2008)

For those of you that don't subscribe to the Woodworkers Journal, here is a recent TIP they e-mailed out. It just may be the 'ticket' to answer someones How Do You Do That question?

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/resource/Gluing/Issue6/index.html

... All credit is to the great folks at Woodworkers Journal ...


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Fred. Nice to know.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the good tip


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on Woodworker's Journal.  I actually used that same method on the very first project I turned on a lathe back in the 8th grade.  I won't say exactly how old I am, but I retired a few years back.  It works well and if I remember correctly I used paper towels on the spindles I turned that became the decorative turnings on the sides and top of a colonial mirror I made.

Jim Smith


----------

